# Sunbathing?



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Any other malts do this?

Tiffany loves to lay in the sunny spot on the carpet under the window. Even if it's just a tiny little spot as the sun gets higher, she'll squish herself into it. :HistericalSmiley:

Just wondering if any other malts enjoy sunbathing inside. :chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

My 2 pom mixes do but Milo hates the sun so much - he doesn't like it in his eyes.
Shows on sunny days were always a disaster cos he wouldn't stand still on the ground or the table because the sun was in his eyes!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler is right with Tiffany on this one. He loves to sunbathe.:wub: Every morning I'll see him dart out of the bedroom and make a beeline into the living room with the sun pouring in. :Sunny Smile: He'll lie there for the longest time and follow it. I always ask him if he's working on his tan. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Eden is a little sunbather as well...she is always in front of the patio door


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Josey is my big sunbather here. She loves the sun year around and the hotter it is, the more she likes it. I think she has a headstart on her tan here.  It depends on the time of year, if it's fall/winter and chilly outdoors, Cody will seek out the sun. But, not during the summertime.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie is sunbathing as I type!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky is a sanbather too. When we sit on our back patio, he'll lie in the sun. I sometimes think it's too hot and worry about getting sunburned, but he knows when to move.B)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we have a dog bed next to the slider, Matilda loves to lay there,:wub: she hates being outside :w00t:but loves the sun coming in through the door


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

We have a bed there too and Rocky likes to sunbathe there as well. (When he's not playing with it and moving it around the house.):HistericalSmiley:



Matilda's mommy said:


> we have a dog bed next to the slider, Matilda loves to lay there,:wub: she hates being outside :w00t:but loves the sun coming in through the door


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Chloe likes to find the sun in the house and Alvin loves to sit outside in the middle yard and sunbath.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

well....we dont get much sun in scotland LOL but yes bella is the queen on sun bathing whenshe find a spot! I dont know how she does it, but she always works out which room the sun will be in next


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't say I blame him...if I lived in Hawaii, that's what I'd be doing, LOL, move over Alvin!:HistericalSmiley:



mary-anderson said:


> Chloe likes to find the sun in the house and Alvin loves to sit outside in the middle yard and sunbath.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

How smart is that!:thumbsup:



bellasmummy said:


> well....we dont get much sun in scotland LOL but yes bella is the queen on sun bathing whenshe find a spot! I dont know how she does it, but she always works out which room the sun will be in next


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie is my sunbather. She loves the sunshine (except when it's hot). But most of the year, she's truly happy with either being outside in the sun or laying the "sun spot" in the house.


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

Yep Brooklyn does it too


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

All three of mine love to lay in the sun and do every chance they get. B)


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yup! Emma is my little sun goddess. She goes outside, plops down and works on darkening the pigment on her nose!

They look so pretty laying in the sun, don't they?


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Add Kodi to the list of sunbathers. She'll lay in the middle of my lawn like she's at he beach.


----------

